# New style petty



## JBroida (May 5, 2012)

Cool new pettys at JKI... 120mm stainless western pettys (with sayas)... cool new shape geared more towards western cooking... $110

(these are limited stock and wont be on the website for now, but you are more than welcome to order one via e-mail)


----------



## tk59 (May 5, 2012)

Interesting. How'd you happen upon these?


----------



## JBroida (May 5, 2012)

had one for about a year, but finally got around to ordering them for our store


----------



## ajhuff (May 5, 2012)

Hey! I sent you an email regarding petty knives just today. I like this one but am looking for a much longer one.

-AJ


----------

